# Inversor para conectar dos amplificadores en bridge



## tecnicdeso (Jun 23, 2009)

Para los que precisen sumar la potencia a dos amplificador monofónicos, sumando los dos, les dejo este simple amplificador que invertirá la señal en cada módulo, para así poder obtener una única salida.

El funcionamiento es simple y básico, un desfase de 180º hará que las dos señales queden sumadas vectorialmente.

Lógicamente esto tiene sus riesgos.

Tener en cuenta la impedancia de salida, ya que al sumar dos amplificador, y ubicar una carga de 8 Ohms estaremos doblando la tensión de la carga, con lo cual, es como si cada amplificador trabajase en 4 ohms. 

Asegurar la simetría en la amplitud de las dos señales para que los amplificador trabajen de modo exactamente simétrico.

Tal vez este post debiera ir en audio/pequeña señal, pero es para aplicación directa a este apartado. Asimismo tras una búsqueda superficial, no hay nada concreto en otros hilos, por eso vi procedente la creacion del mismo.

Un cordial saludo, espero sea interesante el aporte.


----------



## lobito (Jun 23, 2009)

Interesante y útil...
pero dime, ¿este circuito tiene algún máximo de Watios con el que usarlo, o se puede usar con cualquier potencia?
Un saludo


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 23, 2009)

Con cualquier potencia, ya que esto actúa en la entrada de señal del amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 23, 2009)

Hola Tecnicdeso

Lindo circuito.
Hace un tiempo publiqué uno para hacer lo mismo en este tema. Es inclusive más simple que este que posteaste  

También hay un par publicados por Luciperrro y Fogonazo, pero no me acuerdo del lugar exacto. Creo que están en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/, pero no lo puedo asegurar.
Esos son un poco más elaborados...

Saludos y moví el tema a Pequeña Señal.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok gracias Cacho. Efectivamente es mas simple. Grácias por vuestro grandioso trabajo.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2009)

Acá encontré el de Luciperrro.

Estaba nomás en_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/18217/ _
Saludos


----------



## fafa83 (Nov 29, 2011)

hola amigos, que porcentage se obtiene de la suma de 2 amplificadores desfasados? creo que lei en algun lado que era el alrededor del 80% de esta forma un amplificador estereo de 100+100 entregara 160 watt en modo bridge


----------



## pandacba (Nov 30, 2011)

Lo que leiste evidentemente no es bueno, busca más información para que entiendas en que se basa, como funciona y que se puede obtener.

En el foro hay información al respecto y en la red también

En BTL con la carga adecuada se obtiene 2 veces la potencia nominal con el doble de carga.

lo que implica que si el amplificador entrega 100W por canal entregara 200W sobre 16 ohms el porque investigalo, busca y lee por aqui, eso de lei por algún lado es inadmisible en un foro técnico, no es buen indicador para ti


----------

